# How do you find out who the father is?



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I've seen a lot of accidental pregnancies on here and somehow everyone seems to know who the father is. So I was wondering how I can find out who the father of Cappi's litter is going to be. I wasn't awake when it happened and I didn't even find her in the boy's cage so I have no idea who the father could be.
Does anyone know how to find out?


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Um I think you just have to wait and see my two girls are accidentlly knocked up so I dunno who the father is lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I don't think I will be able to tell by markings. All three of my boys came from the same litter and look completely different from each other. But I imagine all three carry the same genetics.
I just know a lot of people here who have accidental litters know who the father of theirs are despite having several males so I imagine there is a way to tell?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

*shrugs* I have no clue I mean I have 3 males so im not sure who got who lol


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I think a lot of people claim accidental when it's not so accidental.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine was am accident but I'm hoping I get Dumbo or hairless I mean I do care in a way but most people go by markings or just have one rat or something

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Mainly its a best guess once the babies are born, and to complicate matters there can be more than one father. I agree that a lot of accidents are not as accidental as they seem sometimes. A lot also are, ive had good friends, who are also breeders, have accidents in the past too, depsite being very careful, and I know when I have girls staying here I am paranoid lol.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Sometimes it's obvious. A single male, walking in on the act, the male was the one loose, genetics and what comes of the two mixed.



Batman said:


> Mine was am accident but I'm hoping I get Dumbo or hairless I mean I do care in a way but most people go by markings or just have one rat or something
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Not to be rude or anything, I don't care at all what you do with your rats, but I'd hardly call this an accident:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?107882-Hairless-Dumbo


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

They go on Maury


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

You can get an idea of the varieties youmight get looking at the possible parents, then you may be able to work things out when they are born recessives area pain thou b and they complicate matters.

Batman, are your girls dumbo or hairless?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Poisoned said:


> Sometimes it's obvious. A single male, walking in on the act, the male was the one loose, genetics and what comes of the two mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not to e rude or anything but you obviously haven't been following the rest of her threads....soooooo here's the story, her boyfriend left while she was on a business trip and took the big cage she had, and threw all her rats in together, it's not like she got a rat and put him in with her females so they'd get pregnant then decides to rehome him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Grawrisher said:


> Well not to e rude or anything but you obviously haven't been following the rest of her threads....soooooo here's the story, her boyfriend left while she was on a business trip and took the big cage she had, and threw all her rats in together, it's not like she got a rat and put him in with her females so they'd get pregnant then decides to rehome him
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No offense taken. 
I did, but it's still not an accident. You put an intact male with an intact female, viola - babies. I was under the impression that they were left in there AFTER she found out, 
_the thing is they are not spade and I hate having them in there ya know i know someone is going to get pregnant". _Like I said, I don't care, not my rats.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

She pretty much went out and got nursery tanks after she came home to it cu she was gone for two weeks so they were in there for as long as two weeks and with a heat cycle like every four days.....yeah 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not one to be a bitch but my rats getting pregnant was not my fault and yea I left them inthecage with the males for a whole flipping day BC that's when I got paid and after that I ordered two ferrite nations when they were on sale just so you know plus they are seperated in nursing tanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

anawelch said:


> They go on Maury


This made me laugh!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I have one male who is a hairless dumbo but my girls are all furry


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

You are honey to get hairless or dumbo then, unless the girls carry either. If you post pics then we may be able to guess what is likley. Often people are surprised when they get a list of agoutis with 2 different parents.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I will when they have them


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

or try this... http://sunshinerats.com/rat-litter-predictor.php


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Batman said:


> I have one male who is a hairless dumbo but my girls are all furry


This depends on what sort of hairless rat your male is and if your girls carry a hairless gene. If the male is double rex the babies will most likely be rex, if he is recessive hairless then the babies will come out with straight fur. If both the female and the male carry rex genes then there is a chance that some of the babies will be double rex (or hairless). If both the male and female carry the recessive hairless gene then there is a chance that some of the babies will be hairless.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Im not sure if females carry the gene

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Phantom said:


> This depends on what sort of hairless rat your male is and if your girls carry a hairless gene. If the male is double rex the babies will most likely be rex, if he is recessive hairless then the babies will come out with straight fur. If both the female and the male carry rex genes then there is a chance that some of the babies will be double rex (or hairless). If both the male and female carry the recessive hairless gene then there is a chance that some of the babies will be hairless.


I don't think rats can carry a rex gene without expressing it since it's dominant, is dumbo dominant or recessive?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Grawrisher said:


> I don't think rats can carry a rex gene without expressing it since it's dominant, is dumbo dominant or recessive?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's recessive.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> I don't think rats can carry a rex gene without expressing it since it's dominant, is dumbo dominant or recessive?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Genes can be so confusing and interesting too! Bijou is not a rex, but must have had a recessive gene for it and she has straight fur and straight whiskers like a standard rat. She got pregnant at the petshop and I have no idea who the father is. But only one of the 8 babies that survived is a double rex and the rest were all furry standard coats. Does that mean that rex can be recessive too? The father must have had a recessive rex gene or been a full rex but I didn't see any rexes at the shop, though there was one double-rex female in teh same tank as Bijou that might have been her sister or daughter? But that was the only double rex/hairless rat there. Hm..


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

There are different types of rex, some are recessive, however most are dominant. I would suspect that Bejou's mate was a rex, or one of them, she wouldnt need to carry it if he did


----------

